# Anyone watching the Solheim cup golf ?



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2021)

Europe's women played very well. Some good golf there.


----------



## Slick (5 Sep 2021)

Missed it yesterday but reckon I could do with a day on the couch so probably will watch it today.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2021)

Slick said:


> Missed it yesterday but reckon I could do with a day on the couch so probably will watch it today.


It was excellent (from both sides) .
Some awesome shots, so long and so accurate.


----------



## Slick (5 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It was excellent (from both sides) .
> Some awesome shots, so long and so accurate.


Long since thought the Women’s game was always better to watch as it was less about raw power. De Chambeau bores me to tears at times.


----------

